# sending messages



## avatar_000 (May 6, 2003)

hi all,

macosx server
a bunch of macos 9 clients

how can i use the direct messages like if you mount volumes i get a message "Macosxserver (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) via tcp/ip", for sending messages to the users on the network.

Is it possible to generate such messages via unix commands.

avatar


----------



## profx (May 6, 2003)

dunno

but "wall" sends a message to all users logged in to a terminal

try
	
	



```
echo hello world | wall
```


----------



## avatar_000 (May 6, 2003)

I know the unix commands wall, talk, mail, ...

What i want is a popup-screen on the mac-client who has volumes mounted from the server. I want to give the user following message. 
example : "server is going down on 13h45. Please log out."

avatar


----------



## avatar_000 (May 7, 2003)

Hi gurus, 

If i look into server settings -> configure apple file service -> general tab 

I can set there a  logon greeting - sort of motd on unix. 

So, if a user does a login via appletalk (chooser etc) the user gets this message after mounting volumes. That is the command-message where i am looking for. i looked into the at-like commands, but didn't find anything useful.

avatar


----------



## avatar_000 (May 8, 2003)

hi all, 
nobody ? I thought you guys were specialists ;-) 

I see this here in the Server Status program:

Sending a Message to an Apple File Service User
in Server Status, locate the name of the server in the Devices & Services list to which the user is connected and select AppleFile in the list of services under the server name.

Click Connections and select the user's name in the list.

Click Send Message.

Type the message you want to send and click Send

----------------
how can i force this thing in unix ?

avatar


----------



## Woodgie2 (May 8, 2003)

I can't see how you'll ever do this from the terminal to a Mac OS 9 client. You'll need some other software, such as Apple Remote Desktop or as you pointed out you can do it from the Server Status application and send the message to all logged on users from there.

What you're up against is the difference in architecture between the 2 OSs. You need something to bridge the gap.


----------



## avatar_000 (May 8, 2003)

Hi Woodgie,

Thanks for your reply. 

I am not scared of programming something around with Project Builder or Codewarrior if i have to 'bridge the gap.' 

But i don't know where to look after. Apparently Server Status is using some software to send over the message to that macos 9 system. How can i simulate this connection ? In top I don't see anything coming up in the list of processes to send messages. Same thing in the log files. 

avatar


----------



## Darkshadow (May 8, 2003)

It's probably part of the system functions, so there wouldn't be anything new running when the message is sent.

That does seem to be annoying though, there should be an option to send a message to all users rather than having to pick them one by one.

The reason nobody answered at first is that there aren't too many people using the OSX Server.


----------

